# Upconversion ?????



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Can somebody tell me What I have to do to tests if my TV is upconverting the signal?????

I have a Samsung HL-S6767W, according to Samsung website, this TV will upconvert to 1080p (It doesn't say how, but I'm assuming using HDMI connection) ....:huh::huh::huh:

I use a Sony DVP-NS75H to play DVD's, this will upconvert to 1080i ... my confussion is this: If the TV upconverts to 1080p why is showing 1920x1080i @ 60Hz on the screen when I push the info buttom on the remote???? ... Isn't supposed to show 1920x1080p???? .... Is my TV upconverting???? ... How can I determine that???? .... I'm thinking to maybe borrow (if I can find somebody who has one near me) an HD or BlueRay to check this ..... 

This is what they show at Samsung website:


> ...DLP TVs in the 2006 HL-S series with model numbers ending in 78, 79, 87, or 88 and *the HL-S6767W have display resolutions of 1080p *(1920 by 1080), that is, 1080 progressive scan lines per frame. *If one of these TVs receives a lower resolution signal* (480i, 480p, 720p, or 1080i), *it will de-interlace the signal if necessary and up convert it to 1080p*. The rest of the HL-S series models have display resolutions of 720p
> 
> 
> > I called them but they said it will only show 1080i ????? ..... I told them that this is not what it says online .... Why I'm :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:
> ...


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

It's telling you what the resolution of the input is, not what it is displaying at. Digital displays will always be progressive - nothing to worry about.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

It has to convert to match the native resolution of the display -- in your case it must convert to 1080p60 in the end.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank You Bob and Steve :wave::wave::wave: ..... sometimes is confusing me when I read on the internet about the new technology .... that's why I'm still holding the REW project :yes::yes::yes: I think you need a lot of knowledge to use it and calibrate everything ......


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Just ask. The rest of us are just as copnfused as you are. We just happen to have been down the path first.

Seriously, don't be afraid to ask questions. Lots of guys here likely have the answers and most will give you a down to earth answer.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> Just ask. The rest of us are just as copnfused as you are. We just happen to have been down the path first.
> 
> Seriously, don't be afraid to ask questions. Lots of guys here likely have the answers and most will give you a down to earth answer.


THank You :T:T:T


----------

